# Fay Chat



## Fay V (May 4, 2011)

tinychat run by me
http://tinychat.com/fayv


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 4, 2011)

I stopped by. 1 other than me and he/she was afk.
I'll give this another chance soon


----------



## Lobar (May 4, 2011)

Posted 9:40.

Appears now.

Chat is empty.

Thanks, Lynx Plox.


----------



## Xegras (May 5, 2011)

With so many FAF related tinychats someone should get a list together and ask them to be stickied in the Lynx Plox.

*WINK WINK NUDGE NUDGE*


----------



## Lobar (May 5, 2011)

Xegras said:


> With so many FAF related tinychats someone should get a list together and ask them to be stickied in the Lynx Plox.
> 
> *WINK WINK NUDGE NUDGE*


 
Not even stickied, because then it could be bumped when the chat owner feels like opening the room again, and it wouldn't take several hours' wait for a passing mod to approve the post.


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2011)

If I had the power I'd abuse the forums announcement system for these


----------



## Azure (May 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> If I had the power I'd abuse the forums announcement system for these


 Why can't we this in here?


----------



## Icky (May 5, 2011)

Azure said:


> Why can't we this in here?


 
Because Lynx Plox is an awful forum in general.


----------



## Lobar (May 6, 2011)

Icky said:


> Because Lynx Plox is an awful forum in general.


 
*goes to click this button* FFFFFFFFFFUUUU-


----------



## Fay V (May 6, 2011)

Well now that it's up. The chat is active right now!


----------



## Oopslol (May 6, 2011)

Watching Fay draw blows my mind every time

I wish I was a 10th as good as that


----------



## Fay V (May 6, 2011)

lol thanks, but this is about the chat, not the stream


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2011)

chatfay


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

I have been banned. :C


----------



## Fay V (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> I have been banned. :C


 so it was you >.<


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Fay V said:


> so it was you >.<


 It is always me.

WOLFABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> I have been banned. :C


 You bastard.


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You bastard.


 I AM THE BAN QUEEN


----------



## Corto (May 6, 2011)

BEING DRuNK ON THESE IS FUN


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Corto said:


> BEING DRuNK ON THESE IS FUN


 I AGREE


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

ths is a remider to me 
for you know who who
rember tommarrow


----------



## Corto (May 6, 2011)

Corto said:


> BEING DRuNK ON THESE IS FUN


I'd like to retract this statement.


----------



## Fay V (May 7, 2011)

chat is up once more


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> ths is a remider to me
> for you know who who
> rember tommarrow


 
My face right now.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

I need to watch this thread, unless the chat is still up.


----------



## Larry (May 7, 2011)

No one's on right now, except for me. That means I'm a mod of Fay V's chatroom.

WHERE'S YOUR MOD NOW? :V


----------



## Fay V (Jul 30, 2011)

We haven't had one of these in a while. I'm necroing the old thread because i'd like to tinychat and this link is still working, so come join me and be merry.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 30, 2011)

You need to have these when I'm not stuck in a thunderstorm at work.  :V


----------



## Fay V (Jul 30, 2011)

Well how about right now, new chat starting up


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 30, 2011)

...

Donde?


----------



## Deo (Jul 31, 2011)

soooo?


----------



## Fay V (Jul 31, 2011)

Deo's here? yeah son!


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 31, 2011)

A definition of 'caravant' please


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm in foxtalk and I'm alone. 

What am I doing wrong. -w-


----------



## Larry (Jul 31, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I'm in foxtalk and I'm alone.
> 
> What am I doing wrong. -w-



The same thing I'm doing. :/


----------



## Fay V (Jul 31, 2011)

you guys know it's not up all the time. It only lasts like an hour or two in the evenings


----------



## Aden (Jul 31, 2011)

Fay V said:


> you guys know it's not up all the time. It only lasts like an hour or two in the evenings



IS IT UP NOW







HOW ABOUT NOW


----------



## Azure (Jul 31, 2011)

Nonono, NOW it's up.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 4, 2011)

FUCKING LIARS.


I miss out on all the furfaggotyness.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 6, 2011)

> This room has been selected to demonstrate the Tinychat beta chat experience. Enjoy!



But no-one's on! Even at peak hours! Even when fay is on FAF!


----------



## Fay V (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm seriously not on the chat constantly.


----------



## Larry (Aug 6, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'm seriously not on the chat constantly.



You should post something on here when's there actual activity in the chatroom.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 6, 2011)

usually I do


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 6, 2011)

Fay you have to be available via TinyChat 24/7.  Furrys can't handle late nights without you.  :V


----------



## Fay V (Aug 6, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Fay you have to be available via TinyChat 24/7.  Furrys can't handle late nights without you.  :V



But I'm drawing


----------



## Jesie (Aug 6, 2011)

YOU CAN DRAW ON THE INTORNETZ.

Jesie Demands It.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 6, 2011)

Fine!


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 6, 2011)

You should do this when I'm actually awake, not after I've been asleep for hours :c

Stupid timezones


----------



## iTails (Aug 6, 2011)

I was in last night playing music and then everyone left me.


----------



## Aden (Aug 6, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Fine!



Hahaha what the fuck
I love the new avatar


----------



## Jesie (Aug 6, 2011)

Maybe if your music didn't sound like nails on a chalk board, they would have stayed.

It was nice that you played Dave tho, thank you :3




Also, Thatch as a dick eating himself and gentlemen t-rex is some of what you guys missed out on last night.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Aug 6, 2011)

iTails said:


> I was in last night playing music and then everyone left me.


It was all the otter murr and MLP crap that you posted that gave the end result.



Jesie said:


> Also, Thatch as a dick eating himself and gentlemen t-rex is some of what you guys missed out on last night.


Jesie, that made the chat.


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 6, 2011)

It was so much fun being with you guys~!


----------



## Fay V (Aug 7, 2011)

right, I'm at work so this'll be up for a bit


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 7, 2011)

more like gay chat


----------



## Fay V (Aug 7, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> more like gay chat


:< well then you and hk need to leave


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 7, 2011)

why?


----------



## Fay V (Aug 7, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> why?



to make it less gay


----------



## Mentova (Aug 7, 2011)

Fay V said:


> :< well then you and hk need to leave


I like how you mock me when I'm not even around. 

I THOUGHT WE WERE FRIENDS ;_;


----------



## Fay V (Aug 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like how you mock me when I'm not even around.
> 
> I THOUGHT WE WERE FRIENDS ;_;



but but, you guys are the gay ones


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 7, 2011)

Fay V said:


> to make it less gay


but i am not gay :C


----------



## Fay V (Aug 8, 2011)

Still going for another hour and a half


----------



## Fay V (Aug 8, 2011)

welp I'm at work again. so chat is up


----------



## Mentova (Aug 8, 2011)

Fay V said:


> but but, you guys are the gay ones


I'm only half gay and I like girls better. :C


----------



## Larry (Aug 8, 2011)

this is the best chat ever


----------



## Fay V (Aug 8, 2011)

Larry said:


> this is the best chat ever


Low standards are low


----------



## thewall (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey, where is your yo yo?


----------



## Larry (Aug 9, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Low standards are low


I really like it, tho. :c


----------



## Fay V (Aug 9, 2011)

welp, time again for fox chat!


----------



## Fay V (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm at work, you know what that means


----------



## Smelge (Aug 13, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'm at work, you know what that means



Time to get out the butter and whipped cream, and warm up the webcam?


----------



## Kranda (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry, had to go. Parents were overlooking and chatting with strangers on the Internet probably wouldn't have made them happy.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 13, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Time to get out the butter and whipped cream, and warm up the webcam?


Oh boy are we cooking over webcam? :3


----------



## Fay V (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry for the break, it's up now


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 13, 2011)

(Typed from DS browser)I'm sorry i flaked almost immediately. I could try to log on from my DS. If it has flash, then i can't.The laptop is packed. I won't be on at all til late sunday. I do enjoy chats, and i would hope to try and log on eventually.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 14, 2011)

Welp it's that time of day again


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 15, 2011)

I checked to see if the tinychat worked.

It said i was a mod, so i left.

Should i be worried that my login just fucked something up?


----------



## Kranda (Aug 15, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> I checked to see if the tinychat worked.
> 
> It said i was a mod, so i left.
> 
> Should i be worried that my login just fucked something up?



No it does that if you are the first person to log into the chat.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 15, 2011)

Mkay. But in other news, i now can use the chat for long periods of time.

But not today. In about an hour, I have to start working on music and band. So, basically I can't log on today. actually, tomorrow doesn't seem that promising either, as I have scriptwork for a number of hours tomorrow.


----------



## Kranda (Aug 15, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> Mkay. But in other news, i now can use the chat for long periods of time.
> 
> But not today. In about an hour, I have to start working on music and band. So, basically I can't log on today. actually, tomorrow doesn't seem that promising either, as I have scriptwork for a number of hours tomorrow.



Well it doesn't normally start until at least 7:30 eastern time


----------



## Fay V (Aug 15, 2011)

Kranda said:


> Well it doesn't normally start until at least 7:30 eastern time



huh I suppose it does. In all honesty it's that I work at 4 mountain time. 

aaanyway there's no reason to sit in it if I'm not there, particularly since I'll just tell you to leave so I can grab my mod powers. 
It's up now though


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 15, 2011)

ooh 7:30 eastern? yeah, that's almost impossible to do. I don't even have time right now...

I'll try eventually. But this is basically impossible for me unless i start sneaking out at night, which i've already been caught doing twice.

So we'll go with not.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 15, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> ooh 7:30 eastern? yeah, that's almost impossible to do. I don't even have time right now...
> 
> I'll try eventually. But this is basically impossible for me unless i start sneaking out at night, which i've already been caught doing twice.
> 
> So we'll go with not.



Dude you care way too much. this is a chat to keep me occupied at work. it's not like you're missing the official FaFchat or something. There is never a set schedule, it's whenever I feel like it. If you make it cool, if not then it's really not a big deal.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Dude you care way too much. this is a chat to keep me occupied at work. it's not like you're missing the official FaFchat or something. There is never a set schedule, it's whenever I feel like it. If you make it cool, if not then it's really not a big deal.


I understand it's not the end of the world if i don't log on. I just want to at least jump in once. I think this is just me partially venting my loss of free time with something irrelevant.And, tbh, i'm kind of dependent on chatrooms. I have too much fun. So, i've been trying really hard to find a good one, and one lands in my lap.But you're right, it's no big deal.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 17, 2011)

Welp I'm at work, so the chat is up again


----------



## Fay V (Aug 20, 2011)

Welp I'm at work so this'll be up for a few hours


----------



## Corto (Aug 20, 2011)

So I'm at work, anyone wanna join this?


----------



## Cyril (Aug 20, 2011)

Corto said:


> So I'm at work, anyone wanna join this?


Who are you and what have you done with Fay?


----------



## Ben (Aug 20, 2011)

WELL, I'M IN HERE SINCE CORTO SEMI-TRICKED ME. And you know how it's always a party with Benjadumb.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 21, 2011)

the official Faychat is up none of thiss corto knock off stuff :3


----------



## Fay V (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm at work again, so it's up, again


----------



## Fay V (Aug 27, 2011)

Chat is up


----------



## Deo (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone else want to get their butts in here?


----------



## Fay V (Sep 5, 2011)

what is this D:


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> what is this D:



A hijack.


----------



## Ames (Sep 5, 2011)

Well today's chat sure ended on a strange note.


----------



## Larry (Sep 5, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Well today's chat sure ended on a strange note.



WHAT HAPPENED? D:


----------



## Ames (Sep 5, 2011)

Larry said:


> WHAT HAPPENED? D:



Foxeh lost his marbles.


----------



## Larry (Sep 5, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Foxeh lost his marbles.



PM me the whole thing.

And thanks to Deo's hijacking, I found my future geek husband.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 5, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Foxeh lost his marbles.



Knew it.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 5, 2011)

you guys know it's free to start a tinychat right?


----------



## Ames (Sep 5, 2011)

Larry said:


> PM me the whole thing.
> 
> And thanks to Deo's hijacking, I found my future geek husband.



I didn't save it, is there any way to access the log?

Browder's godlike patience with this crazy person was pretty damn admirable.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 7, 2011)

at work, tinychat is up
http://tinychat.com/foxtalk


----------



## Larry (Sep 7, 2011)

Fay V said:


> at work, tinychat is up
> http://tinychat.com/foxtalk



Tinychat isn't even blocked at my school. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Fay V (Sep 10, 2011)

chat is up for those of you still up


----------



## Fay V (Sep 23, 2011)

chat is up.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 23, 2011)

chat is up!


----------



## Ames (Oct 23, 2011)

CHATCEPTION


----------



## Fay V (Oct 23, 2011)

this is madness


----------



## Fay V (Nov 4, 2011)

Woo! chat up!


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2011)

Chat is up again :3


----------



## Fay V (Nov 11, 2011)

my finger hurts, come talk to me


----------



## Fay V (Nov 16, 2011)

chat is up till I get tired


----------



## Fay V (Nov 24, 2011)

chat is up. come talk to me furries :3


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 26, 2011)

How often is this done?


----------



## Recel (Nov 27, 2011)

Look at the difference between the posts. That often.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Lets do this tonight.


----------



## Aden (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Lets do this tonight.



Doooon't really think it's up to you, boopsy


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

http://tinychat.com/foxtalk


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

BITCHES GET THE FUCK IN THE CHAT.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Lets do this tonight.


hahaha no



Deo said:


> BITCHES GET THE FUCK IN THE CHAT.


...okay


----------



## Larry (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo got bitches.


----------



## Ley (Nov 28, 2011)

how 'bout tonight? he's offline~


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

Yuuuuuup
All in?
Pile in.


----------



## Ley (Nov 28, 2011)

I was banned? D:


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2011)

Some newbie dickwads ruined it for everyone so this is the new chat for Faychat. 
http://tinychat.com/fayv


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 28, 2011)

MMMRR, LET'S DO THIS
_TONIGHT~_


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2011)

As newbies tend to do.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 29, 2011)

Hehe. It was a fun chat. Even when it was short for me  Ty


----------



## Recel (Nov 29, 2011)

Now I'm dieing to know what happened.

Was it my fault? :V


----------



## Fay V (Nov 29, 2011)

Recel said:


> Now I'm dieing to know what happened.
> 
> Was it my fault? :V


No. people have just been using my chat (even though they can make their own) and banning people (seriously, not when it's a joke. joke bans are okay)


----------



## Recel (Nov 29, 2011)

I guess that is expected from random furrys. :S


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 29, 2011)

Wouldn't it be better if you make a MSN group and then add the ones that you want to be on it?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 29, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Wouldn't it be better if you make a MSN group and then add the ones that you want to be on it?


No, because she doesn't have a problem with random people joining in, just when they're banning people and messing stuff up.

Plus, not everyone has MSN.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 29, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Wouldn't it be better if you make a MSN group and then add the ones that you want to be on it?



I want to talk to random people. I enjoy chatting with people and tiny chat has low specs so many people that can't do msn or skype can take part. 
It bothers me that people try to piggy back on the popularity of this chat, take up a mod position in the chat, and ban others. 
If they want to set up arbitrary rules like "be this age to chat" that's fine. Other people create other chats with other features. I don't like broadcasting on mine, but I believe DD and Ley allow it on theirs. 

It is not random people that bother me. It is random people using something that at least has minimal consistency and trying to take up some authority in it when I don't even know them. 

I'm sure I sound too connected to this chat, and honestly I don't care that much. It just feels like a dick move to use the "fay chat" and ban people rather than make their own.


----------



## Aden (Nov 29, 2011)

Furries can bleed drama from anything with their social incompetence superpowers


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 29, 2011)

If you weren't such a popufur Fay, none of this would be a problem.  :V


----------



## Ley (Nov 29, 2011)

Well while you dun like newbies fay, I welcome them. :U I could use a lil fun tonight

if anyone's open I have my chat up, it is in my le sig and I'm sorry I am whoring in your thread fay I hope this is enough homage u_u http://i41.tinypic.com/5bdair.jpg


----------



## Fay V (Nov 29, 2011)

Ley said:


> Well while you dun like newbies fay, I welcome them. :U I could use a lil fun tonight
> 
> if anyone's open I have my chat up, it is in my le sig and I'm sorry I am whoring in your thread fay I hope this is enough homage u_u http://i41.tinypic.com/5bdair.jpg



8Dc

but yeah, I like newbies, really I do. I just hate when newbies get mod powers in chats. also away to ley's chat.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 1, 2011)

more fay chat, go
remember it's http://tinychat.com/fayv


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 2, 2011)

Nostalgia'ing was fun 

Apparently things went downhill after I left, I'd love to know more about it but maybe drama is better left forgotten :V


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2011)

Indeed it should


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 2, 2011)

Drama probably happened while I was in the shower or something. Drama is the one thing I miss about this forum. And I wasn't there for some. Sigh.
But I wont ask.

Sorry if me and DF kind of ruined it towards the end, Fay.
It was kind of already dead, in my defence.


----------



## Milo (Dec 2, 2011)

so this is where all the FAF people go to. and here I was, assuming the few people here who even bothered, went to our GTWF tinychat lol.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 2, 2011)

Milo said:


> so this is where all the FAF people go to. and here I was, assuming the few people here who even bothered, went to our GTWF tinychat lol.



Its been a long time since I have been in the GTWT tinychat. 

Is it still crowded?


----------



## Milo (Dec 2, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Its been a long time since I have been in the GTWT tinychat.
> 
> Is it still crowded?



well, whenever shape advertises it, god yes... like 20+ people. otherwise, it's usually just scotty and a few other people. I haven't bothered yet lately though. someone there I'd rather just avoid from now on


----------



## Aetius (Dec 2, 2011)

Milo said:


> well, whenever shape advertises it, god yes... like 20+ people. otherwise, it's usually just scotty and a few other people. I haven't bothered yet lately though. someone there I'd rather just avoid from now on



I understand : /


----------



## Milo (Dec 2, 2011)

soooo let's get on tonight :>


----------



## Aetius (Dec 2, 2011)

Milo said:


> soooo let's get on tonight :>



Not sure it is going to go on tonight : /


----------



## Milo (Dec 2, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Not sure it is going to go on tonight : /



the only reason I'm curious about this one is because I'm tired of going into shapes chat, only to run into 20 of her horny straight friends who use her art as an excuse to try to get in her pants.

I once recall a comment by some dude "I would love to milk her"... that pretty much ruined my experience there :I


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2011)

Milo said:


> the only reason I'm curious about this one is because I'm tired of going into shapes chat, only to run into 20 of her horny straight friends who use her art as an excuse to try to get in her pants.
> 
> I once recall a comment by some dude "I would love to milk her"... that pretty much ruined my experience there :I


yeah just so you know it's not really a general chat that happens often. it's my personal chat from when I get bored working and want to talk. If you're looking for a semi permanent chat we have others. 

that being said chat is up


----------



## Milo (Dec 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> yeah just so you know it's not really a general chat that happens often. it's my personal chat from when I get bored working and want to talk. If you're looking for a semi permanent chat we have others.
> 
> that being said chat is up



I'll check it out from time to time. I've got a few tinychat rooms bookmarked for whenever I'm bored lol.

but what are these other semi permanent tinychats you speak of?


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 2, 2011)

Milo said:


> the only reason I'm curious about this one is because I'm tired of going into shapes chat, only to run into 20 of her horny straight friends who use her art as an excuse to try to get in her pants.
> 
> I once recall a comment by some dude "I would love to milk her"... that pretty much ruined my experience there :I



Dude... thats fucked up...

D:


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 2, 2011)

Kids need to stop treating these like they're open chats.

These are for the cool kids.  For when the cool kids are ready to talk.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 2, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Kids need to stop treating these like they're open chats.
> 
> These are for the cool kids.  For when the cool kids are ready to talk.


Only the _most interesting_ people are allowed, of course.


----------



## Milo (Dec 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Kids need to stop treating these like they're open chats.
> 
> These are for the cool kids.  For when the cool kids are ready to talk.



a chatroom with no purpose is restricted? sounds like fun.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 3, 2011)

Milo said:


> a chatroom with no purpose is restricted? sounds like fun.



It is fun, we don't get idiots sticking around and begging for art and so on being generally unpleasant, and we get to talk to our friends. 

nvrmind: doesn't want to load.


----------



## Milo (Dec 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> It is fun, we don't get idiots sticking around and begging for art and so on being generally unpleasant, and we get to talk to our friends.
> 
> nvrmind: doesn't want to load.



well that's ALWAYS a good thing. we're still banning people every day from our chat, heh.


----------



## Deo (Dec 3, 2011)

No one is in the chat when I pop in. Oh sadface is me!


----------



## Milo (Dec 3, 2011)

Deo said:


> No one is in the chat when I pop in. Oh sadface is me!



there was like, 13 people a few minutes after I came in earlier.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 3, 2011)

Deo said:


> No one is in the chat when I pop in. Oh sadface is me!



I feel your pain.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 4, 2011)

chat time http://tinychat.com/fayv


----------



## Corto (Dec 4, 2011)

DEAR SIR AND/OR MADAM

I wish to fill a complaint.
I was promised pictures of naked ladies and those were NOT delivered.
Please fix this mistake quickly.

Love, 
-Corto


----------



## Fay V (Dec 4, 2011)

Corto said:


> DEAR SIR AND/OR MADAM
> 
> I wish to fill a complaint.
> I was promised pictures of naked ladies and those were NOT delivered.
> ...



Dear Customer, 

You were sent pictures of Fay without clothes on at con. We apologize if this is not up to your standards but product was delivered and no refund may be given at this time.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 4, 2011)

You kids and your late night parties.


----------



## Ben (Dec 4, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> You were sent pictures of Fay without clothes on at con. We apologize if this is not up to your standards but product was delivered and no refund may be given at this time.



Wh

WHAT DID YOU DO WHEN I WASN'T THERE


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 4, 2011)

Ben said:


> Wh
> 
> WHAT DID YOU DO WHEN I WASN'T THERE


She didn't feel safe around you, obviously.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 4, 2011)

Ben said:


> Wh
> 
> WHAT DID YOU DO WHEN I WASN'T THERE



you were there, you're the one that took the pic


----------



## Ben (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh.

You triflin' hussatron.


----------



## Recel (Dec 4, 2011)

Fay V said:


> you were there, you're the one that took the pic



You don't have cloths on, yet you forgot to mark it NSFW. >: V


----------



## Fay V (Dec 9, 2011)

Fay chat is up
the procrastination edition


----------



## Fay V (Apr 24, 2012)

back again, cause fuck studying! 

http://tinychat.com/fayv


----------



## Deo (Apr 24, 2012)

Cool assholes kids assemble! :V


----------



## Fay V (Apr 24, 2012)

*thundercats theme*


----------



## Aldino (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't get this. I'm in a chat room waiting to be yelled at by Fay or Deo for being in their chat room. 

On second thought, this makes complete sense.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 24, 2012)

did you click the fayv link or the foxchat one?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 24, 2012)

Fay V said:


> did you click the fayv link or the foxchat one?



Fox Chat


----------



## Fay V (Apr 24, 2012)

Well click the link from the post where I said chat was up.


----------



## Tango (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a Fay chat? And I wasn't invited?


----------



## Fay V (Apr 26, 2012)

Chat up again!


----------



## Fay V (Apr 27, 2012)

tinychat take 2


----------



## Fay V (Apr 27, 2012)

nope


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 27, 2012)

Tinychats at three in the morning?  C'mon Fay.  :V


----------



## Fay V (Apr 27, 2012)

I never sleep. Also I am bored. Also it's up again.

http://tinychat.com/fayv


----------



## Fay V (Apr 28, 2012)

more chat time, go!


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 29, 2012)

I stopped in, at 1:30am. I didn't see a lot of people on, I guess they sleep more than they put on.
For shame.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 29, 2012)

Up again, Party fay edition


----------



## ~secret~ (May 2, 2012)

Fay Chat is biased against GMT >:c


----------



## Fay V (May 4, 2012)

Get in here everyone!

http://tinychat.com/fayv


----------



## Aetius (May 4, 2012)

Needs more people to be on at 2am.


----------



## Cain (May 4, 2012)

It seems my internet does not want to connect to TinyChat. 
Ever.
"Connection to tinychat.com was interrupted"
My 'net seemed fine a second ago when I was watching three youtube videos >_>


----------



## Kahoku (May 6, 2012)

Sigh, I am still in the chat, but no one is here.
Might as well stick around, since I don't get into conversations on these forums....feels the same. Talking to no one.

One person joined, then left. fantastic.


----------



## Ley (May 7, 2012)

Fay chats only up when fay announces it, bro.


----------



## Kahoku (May 7, 2012)

Its good, Aldino is talking on it with me right now. We are good.


----------



## Fay V (May 7, 2012)

Don't be all emo, make your own chat bro, 

Anyway chat is up again for hijinks.


----------



## Kahoku (May 7, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Don't be all emo, make your own chat bro,
> 
> Anyway chat is up again for hijinks.



Crawling in my skin, these wounds don't seem to heal.
Because I keep cutting them. :| lol


----------



## Fay V (May 7, 2012)

you're all missing the parade of hats


----------



## Aetius (May 8, 2012)

Needs more weird hat.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 8, 2012)

Aww I missed the parade of hats; stupid work =(


----------



## Fay V (May 24, 2012)

Chat is up, get in here everyone


----------



## Aldino (May 25, 2012)

That was a darn good chat last night Fay. The most infamous FAF'ers were all there.


----------



## Jashwa (May 25, 2012)

Aldino said:


> That was a darn good chat last night Fay. The most infamous FAF'ers were all there.



I HIGHLY doubt this.


----------



## Onnes (May 25, 2012)

Aldino said:


> That was a darn good chat last night Fay. The most infamous FAF'ers were all there.



You mean the one that most of the regulars, including Fay, appear to have fled from due to the deluge of idiotic sexual roleplay spam?


----------



## Jashwa (May 25, 2012)

Infamous FAF'ers=jcfynx, cyberfox, Ty Vulpine, shadownazi, Wolf Bone, bobskunk, etc


not noobs that are weird.


----------



## Smelge (May 25, 2012)

Aldino said:


> That was a darn good chat last night Fay. The most infamous FAF'ers were all there.



I find this offensive.


----------



## Aldino (May 25, 2012)

Smelge said:


> I find this offensive.



Then you should have been there to defend your title as an infamous FAF'er.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 25, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> Infamous FAF'ers=jcfynx, cyberfox, Ty Vulpine, shadownazi, Wolf Bone, bobskunk, etc
> 
> 
> not noobs that are weird.


jcfynx did show up for a short while.

Overall it was pretty crap though.


----------



## Dreaming (May 25, 2012)

It was certainly a crazy couple of hours...


----------



## Fay V (May 25, 2012)

Yeah im disapounted with it. Im gonna crack down on my chats more


----------



## Tango (May 25, 2012)

Cool. When is the next one?


----------



## Takun (May 25, 2012)

Oh god if Cyberfox ever went to a faychat lol.

I think his caretaker found his FAF cause he disappeared forever.


----------



## Saiko (May 26, 2012)

Oh, come on, Fay. Every time you open your chat, I'm busy. xD


----------



## Fay V (Jun 1, 2012)

chat is up again


----------

